# Anyone else have a terrible sharp pain on their left side when trotting and loping like me? Torn abdominal muscle?



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Crossed rib? That is what I wake up to in excruciating pain when it happens.


----------



## Zambiesaur (Nov 20, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> Crossed rib? That is what I wake up to in excruciating pain when it happens.


Huh, I've never heard of that! I will start doing research! Thanks for your comment!


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Obviously impossible to figure things out over the internet, but just to throw things out there for you to research and ask your doctors about: Abdominal Cutaneous Nerve Entrapment Syndrome. 

I had a sharp pain on one side recently and that is what my doctor decided it was. Mine went away in the end, but I have heard of others needing steroid injections to get it to calm down. I think there is a particular way they test for it with you lying down, and they press somewhere and you try sit up (engage core) and that sets it off. Something like that anyway. Maybe engaging your core in trot/canter sets yours off.

Hopefully since you have been well checked over (and unfortunately had to spend a ton of $), the doctors have done lots of scans and blood tests to rule out anything more insidious.

I hope you figure it out and can feel better soon. Pain is not fun.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

It is also sometimes known as Anterior cutaneous nerve entrapment syndrome.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Omigosh! I went through that for about a year. And I was an exercise rider! 

At times thought I must have a serious disease and not long to live. A veterinarian told me it was probably muscular in origin. That I was standing, sitting, or sleeping in some way that caused tetany in my abdominal obliques when engaging my core. 

Back then I was too broke, and too young, to get to a doc on my own. But a equine massage therapist heard and suggested some movements, poses, and stretches. 

It helped. I eventually stopped having those. I'll never forget how bad that hurt. I've been careful since of my posture and balancing my workout and work. 

I hope yours resolve soon.


----------



## Zambiesaur (Nov 20, 2020)

MeditativeRider said:


> Obviously impossible to figure things out over the internet, but just to throw things out there for you to research and ask your doctors about: Abdominal Cutaneous Nerve Entrapment Syndrome.
> 
> I had a sharp pain on one side recently and that is what my doctor decided it was. Mine went away in the end, but I have heard of others needing steroid injections to get it to calm down. I think there is a particular way they test for it with you lying down, and they press somewhere and you try sit up (engage core) and that sets it off. Something like that anyway. Maybe engaging your core in trot/canter sets yours off.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your reply!!!! I will absolutely ask my doctor about this on my next appointment!


----------



## Zambiesaur (Nov 20, 2020)

boots said:


> Omigosh! I went through that for about a year. And I was an exercise rider!
> 
> At times thought I must have a serious disease and not long to live. A veterinarian told me it was probably muscular in origin. That I was standing, sitting, or sleeping in some way that caused tetany in my abdominal obliques when engaging my core.
> 
> ...


Wow!! Thanks so much for your response! It's amazing to hear from someone who went through this as well. How can I find an equine massage therapist?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Zambiesaur said:


> Wow!! Thanks so much for your response! It's amazing to hear from someone who went through this as well. How can I find an equine massage therapist?


Find a human massage therapist. I suspect they will help. And certainly won't harm.


----------



## Zambiesaur (Nov 20, 2020)

boots said:


> Find a human massage therapist. I suspect they will help. And certainly won't harm.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Redhead (Feb 11, 2014)

One other thing it could be is an ovarian cyst. You've likely already been scanned for that but if you haven't it might be worth asking your Dr. about. I've had that and movement definitely made it worse. Hopefully you get an answer soon.


----------



## SomersetJoy (Jan 4, 2021)

I’m so sorry you’re having this, I used to get it too when I was younger. For me it was a blocked lymph node that my Physical Therapist helped me fix pretty quickly (3 weeks) its very painful (felt almost like someone was tying a knot and tightening it and pulling as well as repetitive sharp jabs particularly at the trot) and I don’t think that it’s something that would be caught unless intentionally looked for.


----------



## Zambiesaur (Nov 20, 2020)

SomersetJoy said:


> I’m so sorry you’re having this, I used to get it too when I was younger. For me it was a blocked lymph node that my Physical Therapist helped me fix pretty quickly (3 weeks) its very painful (felt almost like someone was tying a knot and tightening it and pulling as well as repetitive sharp jabs particularly at the trot) and I don’t think that it’s something that would be caught unless intentionally looked for.


wow! How did you figure out it was a blocked lymph node? And to get this fixed could i go to any physical therapist? Do I need a recommendation or could do you think i could schedule an appointment myself? Thanks!


----------



## SomersetJoy (Jan 4, 2021)

Zambiesaur said:


> wow! How did you figure out it was a blocked lymph node? And to get this fixed could i go to any physical therapist? Do I need a recommendation or could do you think i could schedule an appointment myself? Thanks!


I already was going to physical therapy for a horse related injury so we just kind of added that on  it’s a specialized pt that I did called myofascial release. You could probably find someone in your area who does it  We found it through another pt study called cranial-sacral. It worked wonders for me, to the point that I’m now going into the same profession 😂
The three specific therapies I did are usually practiced by private practitioners rather than larger corporate pt companies.
The therapies are called Myofascial, cranial-sacral and dynamic body balancing.


----------



## Zambiesaur (Nov 20, 2020)

SomersetJoy said:


> I already was going to physical therapy for a horse related injury so we just kind of added that on  it’s a specialized pt that I did called myofascial release. You could probably find someone in your area who does it  We found it through another pt study called cranial-sacral. It worked wonders for me, to the point that I’m now going into the same profession 😂
> The three specific therapies I did are usually practiced by private practitioners rather than larger corporate pt companies.
> The therapies are called Myofascial, cranial-sacral and dynamic body balancing.


Wow!! Thanks so much for all your information!


----------



## Zambiesaur (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi everyone. I think I have a torn oblique muscle. Has anyone had a torn oblique before? I'm not for sure how to get this confirmed... I'm thinking an MRI scan would tell me..? If I do have a torn oblique does anyone know how long it will take to heal and if I need to completely stay off my horse. I'm wondering if I need to go a physical therapist.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Many states allow direct access to physical therapy. If yours does you won't need a referral. But, often insurance won't pay without a referral from an MD. Ask when you call.


----------

